# Need help first cycle



## hogs4us2 (Dec 23, 2013)

47 male 6'1, at 220 pounds on HRT for a year at 200mg a week split into two 100mg injections.
Need to lose about 20-25 pounds of fat and looking to gain lean muscle.

Here is my plain, this is my first outing so please feel free to post comments or suggestions.

1) 600mg weekly for 20 weeks.
2) I have AI on hand have never had to use them with my HRT dosage.

3) I know my diet is important but I'm clueless on what kind of deist to do.....there are a thousand different suggestions on the net....NEED HELP!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 23, 2013)

We'll the higher amount of test you're taking increases causing it to convert to e.  200 a week compared to 600 is a big difference. Diet is important and is best if you get professional help with your nutrition.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 23, 2013)

1) get some HCG for both your TRT regimen and your cycle/blast. 

2) as Herm said, 600mg vs 200mg per week will likely require an AI. 

3) diet is key here followed by lifting then cardio. Calculate your TDEE them eat approximately 10-20% less calories to drop weight. Use an app such as myfitnesspal to track calories and macros. I have it and love the app.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> 1) get some HCG for both your TRT regimen and your cycle/blast.
> 
> 2) as Herm said, 600mg vs 200mg per week will likely require an AI.
> 
> 3) diet is key here followed by lifting then cardio. Calculate your TDEE them eat approximately 10-20% less calories to drop weight. Use an app such as myfitnesspal to track calories and macros. I have it and love the app.



 Thanks guys for the feed back, now a couple more questions?????

1) Where can I get professional diet help? I live in the Atlanta Georgia area.
2) What will this typical cost?

Again, thanks for the feed back this board has been a huge help in my journey from the start which was a little over a year ago....I could not have done it without you guys!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2013)

If your goal is to burn fat then I would just look into some GH if you can spring it for at least  6 months . At 47 years old and you're already running 200 mg test a week the added GH will get you exactly what you want and more.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is going to sound so dumb.....but here it goes....what is GH?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> This is going to sound so dumb.....but here it goes....what is GH?



Growth Hormone. I'm approaching the end of my 40's. Soon enough growth hormone and test is all I'm gonna need or want. Maybe throw some deca in the mix every now and then.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 23, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> Thanks guys for the feed back, now a couple more questions?????
> 
> 1) Where can I get professional diet help? I live in the Atlanta Georgia area.
> 2) What will this typical cost?
> ...



HeliosNutrition@gmail.com

^^^that is Spongy's email address. He is the nutritionist on the forum here, a moderator , and a sponsor. Very very good guy. PM him or email him directly. I'm not sure of his rates but I do know he won't leave you hanging and will work with you any way he can. 

Your other option would be for us to help guide you which would be cheaper but probably not as customized/tailored as a diet from Spongy. Here is my take on dieting, any questions feel or need help coming up with a diet free to ask:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10255-A-Primer-on-DCA-IIFYM-for-Aspiring-Dieters


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 23, 2013)

HeliosNutrition@gmail.com

give him a shout.  well worth it man.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd work on the diet first...worry about blasting the test dose later. One thing at a time. Diet makes the weight come off and the keeps the gainnzzzz comin. Gear is the icing on.the cake.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 24, 2013)

frank, thanks for the feed back...

Would you recommend do. Diet to lose the weight about 30 pounds or maybe trying DNP?

Your thoughts?


----------



## RedLang (Dec 24, 2013)

Dont bother with DNP mate for your goals.

Diet is key here and you will gave no issues losing 20-30lbs. I can attest to the great work spongy does. It was a better investment than going on gear at the time. He also educates you on what you should be doing, what works and what doesnt. Worth every cent.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 24, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Dont bother with DNP mate for your goals.
> 
> Diet is key here and you will gave no issues losing 20-30lbs. I can attest to the great work spongy does. It was a better investment than going on gear at the time. He also educates you on what you should be doing, what works and what doesnt. Worth every cent.



Definitely agree with RedLang here, if you go the DNP route from the jump you will not learn how to arrange your nutrition and diet. This means when you get off the DNP any fat you lost will come right back. If you need diet help get with Spongy or PM me. I can't give you personalized attention like Spongy can but we'll get you started moving towards your goals


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 24, 2013)

DNP isn't at all what's needed here. Diet diet diet...

Best of luck


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Frank, Docd187123

I will connect with Spoongy.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey brother, I'm just getting around to my post-holiday emails so I apologize if you have emailed me and haven't heard back.  If you haven't emailed me, feel free to give shoot me a PM so I know it's coming from you.


----------

